# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  κινεζικο multimedia car audio

## askabavos

Γεια σε όλους στο φόρουμ είμαι νέος εδώ και θα ήθελα λίγο την βοήθεια σας.
  Έχω πάρει από το ebay ένα multimedia car audio με το οπιο αντιμετωπίζω  το έξις πρόβλημα.
  Δεν δουλεύει το ράδιο και το dvd  έχει μπλοκάρει .θα μου πείτε γιατί δεν το στέλνεις πίσω να το φτιάξουν από εκεί που το πήρες έλα όμως που το ηλεκτρονικό μαγαζί που το πήρα δεν υπάρχει πλέον . Αυτό που θέλω από εσάς είναι αν ξέρετε κάποιο μαγαζί που να κάνει επισκευές σε τέτοια ράδιο κατά προτερεοτιτα κοντά στον Πειραιά.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα ανοιξα το dvd και επανεφερα τον οδηγο του στην κανονικη θεση
οσο για το radio να ελενξεις το βισμα τς κεραιας

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αυτο γινεται κυριως το καλοκαιρι λογο υψηλης θερμοκρασιας κυρτωνουν τα dvd 
γι αυτο πρεπει να τα βγαζουμε απο το dvd player και να μην τα αφηνουμε μεσα
εχει συμβει και σε μενα 
ανοιγεις το καπακι 
δεν ειναι τιποτα επαναφερεις τον οδηγο του dvd στην αρχικη του θεση
τωρα εγω βεβαια εβαλα σκληρο δισκο usb 500gb και γλυτωσα απο βαλε βγαλε dvd
επισης τα dvd που γραφεις για το αυτοκινητο θα πρεπει να γραφωνται 8x-dvd και 16x-cd οχι μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα για να μην κολανε στο παιξιμο

----------


## askabavos

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## dstavr

> αυτο γινεται κυριως το καλοκαιρι λογο υψηλης θερμοκρασιας κυρτωνουν τα dvd 
> γι αυτο πρεπει να τα βγαζουμε απο το dvd player και να μην τα αφηνουμε μεσα
> εχει συμβει και σε μενα 
> ανοιγεις το καπακι 
> δεν ειναι τιποτα επαναφερεις τον οδηγο του dvd στην αρχικη του θεση
> τωρα εγω βεβαια εβαλα σκληρο δισκο usb 500gb και γλυτωσα απο βαλε βγαλε dvd
> επισης τα dvd που γραφεις για το αυτοκινητο θα πρεπει να γραφωνται 8x-dvd και 16x-cd οχι μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα για να μην κολανε στο παιξιμο


  Γεια χαρα και απο μενα, Εχω και εγω ενα κινεζικο car multimedia 2 DIN και αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με το DVD .Δεν παιζει τιποτα ξαφνικα. Τι ακριβως εννοεις,"επαναφερεις τον οδηγο του dvd στην αρχικη του θεση" ;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ναι επαναφερεις τον οδηγο στην αρχικη του θεση και καθαριζεις το ματι με βατονετα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δηλαδη εννοω οτι ο οδηγος(αυτο που αναγνωριζει το dvd στην εσοχη που το τοπετηθεισ) εχει αλλαξει θεση απο λειτουργια standbye(αναμονη για dvd) πηγε στην λειτουγια player σαν να εχει dvd μεσα
αρα θα πρεπει τον οδηγο να τον επαναφερεις στην αρχικη του θεση standbye (αναμονη)
αυτο για να γινει πρεπει να ανοιξεις το dvd και να τον επαναφερεις χειροκινητα

----------


## asterixx25

> τωρα εγω βεβαια εβαλα σκληρο δισκο usb 500gb και γλυτωσα απο βαλε βγαλε dvd


Αυτό για να γίνει χρειάζεται ειδική πατέντα?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δες εδω το θεμα μου
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51989

----------

